# RCMA vs Cinema secrets ??



## pammy35 (Jun 13, 2009)

I am wanting to try a cream foundation, I have heard great things about both.. Is there much in it between these two brands.. Hope someone can help.. Sara


----------



## ChrisMakeupMan (Jun 14, 2009)

both are great foundations, both are silicone based and both are industry standards. I find the cinema secrets is a bit dewier then the RCMA. RCMA has more of a natural matte finish to it. so it really depends on the finish you want. both have the same amount of coverage, and can be sheered down with a moisturizer. 

Both have been around for a very long time and you can always guarantee they will have your color, and not change the formula, its been the same formula for years. 

HTH


----------

